# Singapore Work Visa



## machineheada

Hi there,

I've been searching all over the internet for this answer but can't seem to get a straight forward answer. If I'm entering Singapore to look for a job, do I need to have a work visa (employment pass?) before I enter the country? 

I'm looking at some websites and it seems that an employment pass is only issued once you actually have a job. The employer is also the one that applies for the pass for you too. Is this correct?

If this is the case, what do I enter the country with? Just a tourist visa? With a tourist visa I believe you need to show a return ticket upon arrival into the country, which I currently do not have... and don't plan on needing. I have a few job interviews set up the week I arrive. If worse comes to worst, only then will I want to purchase that return ticket, which I have set aside funds for.

Thanks for your help!

Phil


----------



## Lenochka

Employment Pass is indeed only issued once you have a job !

you need a social visit pass !


----------



## machineheada

Thanks Lenochka! The answer I was looking for!


----------



## simonsays

Few things here mate ... 



machineheada said:


> I've been searching all over the internet for this answer but can't seem to get a straight forward answer. If I'm entering Singapore to look for a job, do I need to have a work visa (employment pass?) before I enter the country?


You can come and look for a job, or from abroad, find an employer, and then of course, your employer will apply for the work visa (work pass) though some employers make you go through the drill of filling the paperwork / submission (possibly as some are short handed .. )



> I'm looking at some websites and it seems that an employment pass is only issued once you actually have a job. The employer is also the one that applies for the pass for you too. Is this correct?


Yes, as above .. 



> If this is the case, what do I enter the country with? Just a tourist visa? With a tourist visa I believe you need to show a return ticket upon arrival into the country, which I currently do not have... and don't plan on needing. I have a few job interviews set up the week I arrive. If worse comes to worst, only then will I want to purchase that return ticket, which I have set aside funds for.


If your country is eligible for a arrival visa, you can arrive and get the visa at the point of entry .. if not, your nearest Singapore mission will issue the visa.

Now - for the question of having a return ticket or not - International Law says that you must have a return ticket, as proof of your intention to leave the country and not over-stay - abscond. Some airlines will refuse to admit you into the plane, without a return ticket, in case you get denied entry at the port of arrival - and note, even if you have obtained visa in advance, the Immigration at the point of arrival has the right to refuse entry to you ... 

Get a return ticket, when you come rather than irk the wrath of the immigration officers .. 

The following is lifted from the Immigration website .. 

*. All other nationals require a Social Visit Pass, which is issued on arrival (at the discretion of the Immigration Officer) provided the traveller holds a passport valid for 6 months beyond date of departure, confirmed onward or return travel documentation, and sufficient funds to cover expenses for the duration of stay*


----------



## simonsays

JhonStaphen. which info you need?

is what is written above insufficient?


----------



## Zephyr lim

machineheada said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been searching all over the internet for this answer but can't seem to get a straight forward answer. If I'm entering Singapore to look for a job, do I need to have a work visa (employment pass?) before I enter the country?
> 
> I'm looking at some websites and it seems that an employment pass is only issued once you actually have a job. The employer is also the one that applies for the pass for you too. Is this correct?
> 
> If this is the case, what do I enter the country with? Just a tourist visa? With a tourist visa I believe you need to show a return ticket upon arrival into the country, which I currently do not have... and don't plan on needing. I have a few job interviews set up the week I arrive. If worse comes to worst, only then will I want to purchase that return ticket, which I have set aside funds for.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Phil


Only your future employee could help you to get a working visa in Singapore. You can still enter Singapore with a one way ticket but you may need to do multiple trips in and out of Singapore, usually can be done with travelling to Malaysia, to get re-entry stamps.


----------



## simonsays

zephyr. you should not give bad ideas like telling people to do visa runs ..

plus with a one way ticket many airlines can refuse to let yo board

please ...


----------



## BrettLee123

I got rejected for my Employment pass in singapore. I do not what to do next. Can i Reapply now or i should consult with Immigration guy.


----------



## simonsays

BrettLee123 said:


> I got rejected for my Employment pass in singapore. I do not what to do next. Can i Reapply now or i should consult with Immigration guy.


half the time, the rejections are due to employer's issues, from what I know

Does your employer have 1) enough quota, 2) too many foreigners 3) did they advertise in the Job bank and 4) are they keen to submit an appeal ?

if they are keen to submit an appeal, they should know what need done


----------



## bellathomas

You can visit singapore on Visit visa. Once you got job in singapore then you will apply for Employment Pass visa from the embassy. My friend has applied for this through consultant. i will ask him and give the link.


----------



## bellathomas

My friend applied for singapore work visa. So he told me he has applied it through visa consultant located in singapore. 
<Snip>
http://www.one-visa.com/services/singapore-visa/personalised-employment-pass


----------



## simonsays

bellathomas said:


> My friend applied for singapore work visa. So he told me he has applied it through visa consultant located in singapore. He give me their website link . <Snip>


If he trusts the likes of One Visa ... good luck to him then ...

PEP,he could have submitted direct to MOM, if he qualifies 

Does he meet PEP requirements?


----------



## sarcanes

Hi Bella... am looking for a job for my fiance from india.. could you pl share a reliable consultant or agency to help on this.. thanks


----------

